# stimulating natural growth hormone



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

I came across this earlier *"Wait a While After Training Before Eating"* and the reason *"You want to wait an hour or 2 before eating anything after a workout. This is because our growth hormone levels are elevated after a workout. *

*
*

*If we eat during this time, we risk increasing our insulin levels. This will automatically decrease our growth hormone levels. This is because growth hormone and insulin don't work well together. If one is high, the other will be low. *

Does anyone have any response to this?

http://www.streetdirectory.com/travel_guide/47118/lose_weight/how_to_stimulate_growth_hormone_naturally.html


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

I also come across this on elitefitness.com which mentions about testosterone boosing foods. Although I have seen many articles suggesting too many carbs can lower your test levels there are also some that say carbs are a must for stimulating test levels. Anyone have some real evidence of this?

*Foods that Boost Testosterone*

*
*

*
Here's a really simple way to get more of the "He-hormone": eat more of the foods that boost testosterone.*

*
*

*
Food that increases testosterone is not just for men, by the way, since women also naturally produce some testosterone in their bodies and it plays a vital roles for them as well, not the least of which is keeping a healthy Libido.*

*
*

*
Without further ado, let's discuss the best foods that increase testosterone...*

*
*

*
*

*
The general rule to keep in mind is that you want to focus on foods that contain more protein and fats and less carbs.*

*
*

*
Despite what common wisdom claims, eatings fats doesn't make you fat, as long as they are natural fats, and not trans-fats. In fact. natural fats help keep you lean. Our bodies were evolved to metabolize natural fats readily.*

*
*

*
And together with rich protein sources, natural fats also help your body manufacture more testosterone hormone.*

*
Foods that Boost Testosterone*

*
Having given you the general rule to follow in selecting foods, good specific choices for foods that increase testosterone would include:*

*
*

*
Beef -- Yep, enjoy that juicy steak, and don't trim off the fat on the edges either.*

*
*

*
Chicken and Eggs -- Both are great sources of protein. And make sure you don't throw out the egg yolks as many folks do.*

*
The yolks are loaded with important vitamins like B1 and B2 and nutrients like lutein which maintain healthy eyes. But, they are also a good source for cholesterol, which -- believe it or not -- testosterone is produced from.*

*
*

*
And by the way, egg yolks will not appreciably raise your cholesterol levels either. In fact, almost 90% of your body's cholesterol is manufactured by your Liver, not from the foods you eat.*

*
*

*
Seafood -- Especially Oysters. Seafood is high in protein, contains basically no carbs, and oysters in particular are loaded with the mineral zinc. Zinc has many functions in the body and just a couple of those are aiding in muscle manufacture and increased testosterone levels.*

*
*

*
Vegetables and Herbs to Boost Testosterone Hormone*

*
*

*
Believe it or not, there are also solid non-meat sources that should top your list of the foods that boost testosterone.*

*
*

*
Just a couple of these are broccoli and cabbage, and both for the same reason -- that is, because they contain something called Indole-3-carbinol.*

*
*

*
Indole-3-carbinol, in simple terms, helps to reduce estrogen. Estogen is the hormone that females produce more of (just like men produce more testosterone). However, men also naturally produce some estrogen.*

*
*

*
If you have too much estrogen, it can result in more fat and less muscle, which is all bad for testosterone production.*

*
*

*
Garlic is a wonderful herb that contains a potent active ingredient called allicin that helps to increase testosterone.*

*
*

*
For a double whammy effect, slice fresh garlic thinly, then crisp lightly in a pan with a bit of butter or olive oil; finally, crack some eggs in the pan for garlic sunny side eggs. Delicious!*

*
*

*
This is one of the editor's favorite food that increases testosterone, which he regularly eats for breakfast and helps keep his energy, vitality, and testosterone levels at peak levels.*

*
*

*
Finally, an herb called tribulus terrestris is something that elite athletes and bodybuilders use to boost their testosterone levels.*

*
*

*
*

*
Tribulus terrestris is both a Libido enhancer (and has been proven in multiple clinical trials in this regard) and has an ability to increase testosterone.*

*
*

*
How does it work?*

*
*

*
Well, our bodies contain something called luteinizing hormone. One of luteinizing hormone's functions is to command the production of testosteron in our bodies.*

*
*

*
As we age, the level of luteinizing hormone gradually diminishes.*

*
*

*
Tribulus terrestris helps by naturally boosting the levels of luteinizing hormone which, therefore, can help our bodies produce more of the testosterone hormone again.*


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks like a good read, I have also read somewhere to wait a while to eat after training.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

The article lost all of my interest/faith when I read:

"an herb"


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> The article lost all of my interest/faith when I read:
> 
> "an herb"


Well yeah you obviously take some advice with a pinch of salt. We all know herbs arn't miracle workers.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Does this include shakes?


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Does this include shakes?


Does what include shakes?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

You can get marginal increases in levels of GH/Test through diet and supplementation but they will not be supra-physiological increases. Only way to change your physique through manipulating hormone levels is by injecting them.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> You can get marginal increases in levels of GH/Test through diet and supplementation but they will not be supra-physiological increases. Only way to change your physique through manipulating hormone levels is by injecting them.


Yeah totally as we all know this but what I'm really looking for is some real evidence to my 1st post about 2 hours delay time after training.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Moonbeam said:


> Yeah totally as we all know this but what I'm really looking for is some real evidence to my 1st post about 2 hours delay time after training.


Yes GH does increase after weight training and eating something will blunt the GH release via. increases in insulin secretion but because these hormone changes make no difference on a physiological level it's not even worth researching further.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

And in the real world,how many of us can go more than about half hour before eating?? i'm fookin starving after training.....!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

If you use peptides to increase the pulse of your GH you cannot eat until 20 mins after the jab as it will blunt the pulse.

If your natty i presume the same time frame would apply


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well when you're natty every little thing is important so this does interest me. I have to make my way home after gym and cook etc so its normally an hour before I eat atleast.


----------



## OVB (Feb 23, 2012)

what about those tablet HGH - no good?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Moonbeam said:


> I came across this earlier *"Wait a While After Training Before Eating"* and the reason *"You want to wait an hour or 2 before eating anything after a workout. This is because our growth hormone levels are elevated after a workout. *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


There is indeed a post exercise elevation in GH but it's tiny - it is responsible for hardly any fat burning, and doesn't protect the muscle from catabolism - several studies have showed that there's no adaptive advantage at all in waiting to eat, but there is advantage in consuming protein quickly after training.

For the article on testosterone foods just be aware that nothing there is going to elevate testosterone above normal levels - most of the things linked with boosting test only do so in men who have otherwise poor lifestyle habits which are suppressing their natural test output, get those things right and there's no further boost.

From the studies the three most important dietary factors for men to achieve healthy test levels (both free and total test) are:

1 Eat more carbs than protein (2/1 ratio)

2 Make sure at least 10% of total energy intake comes from a mix of saturated and/or monounsaturated fats.

3 Ensure you exceed the rda for zinc everyday - get 30-40mg.

Other pointers are:

Avoid alcohol

Stay fully hydrated

Get a good balance of omega3 and omega 6 fats (between 2/1 and 3/1 ideally).


----------



## shainesboostin (Feb 23, 2012)

I always wondered about this, because most of the time when you see people using slin for BBing purposes, they say inject IMMEDIATLY postworkout with a heafty amount of carbs and protein to stop catabolism.

But, its also said to blunt gh like you said. So...yea

Also, in the morning you here people say to eat a big carb rich meal since youve been sleeping (no food for hopefully 8 hours) and you want to stop catabolism. BUT, once again, isnt this when GH levels are peaking?


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> There is indeed a post exercise elevation in GH but it's tiny - it is responsible for hardly any fat burning, and doesn't protect the muscle from catabolism - several studies have showed that there's no adaptive advantage at all in waiting to eat, but there is advantage in consuming protein quickly after training.
> 
> For the article on testosterone foods just be aware that nothing there is going to elevate testosterone above normal levels - most of the things linked with boosting test only do so in men who have otherwise poor lifestyle habits which are suppressing their natural test output, get those things right and there's no further boost.
> 
> ...


Great post DTLV74


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Casein has been known to increase IGF1


----------



## Black ice (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello Wehre can i Get steriods ! Deca, Testosteron .!??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GH - inject it

SLIN - inject it

Test - inject it

Problem solved lol.

Its an interesting read mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Black ice said:


> Hello Wehre can i Get steriods ! Deca, Testosteron .!??


www.iamgoingtobebanned.com mate.

No sourcing allowed, read the rules!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Black ice said:


> Hello Wehre can i Get steriods ! Deca, Testosteron .!??


Lol, f*ck me that's random.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Black ice said:


> Hello Wehre can i Get steriods ! Deca, Testosteron .!??


Hijack someone else's thread


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Not only a thread hijack, but a thread revival... Why?!


----------

